# Port Forwarding Modem & Wireless Router



## Munki (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone 

I've been having this problem ever since I can remember. I have internet service through Windstream. I have a client running on my machine at home that needs a certain port open, and I can't exactly figure out how to make my ports work through the modem and router. 

Models if it makes a differance:

Modem - Speedstream 4200
W. Router - Cisco Valet M20

Here are the internal IP's that are set by current settings:

Modem - 192.168.254.254
W Router - 192.168.1.1
PC - 192.168.1.10

I need my PC to stay static, but all others to pickup DHCP. I'm having problems trying to figure out what exactly im asking, but maybe it will come together. 

Here is how the setup is positioned :

ISP -> Modem -> W. Router (Plugged into this wireless router is another computer and my PC(the static IP). I have other laptops connecting through this Wireless. Basically I need that client on my PC to be able to send and receive TCP traffic on this specific port. Can anyone give me some instruction? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 28, 2010)

Munki said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've been having this problem ever since I can remember. I have internet service through Windstream. I have a client running on my machine at home that needs a certain port open, and I can't exactly figure out how to make my ports work through the modem and router.
> 
> ...



The modem should not need to be forwarded.  

Check out this page, find your router, and follow the instructions, that simple:  http://portforward.com/


----------



## roast (Sep 28, 2010)

What OS are you running on the PC?
You can alter the TCP/IP settings in Windows to allow you to set a static IP address. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Munki (Sep 28, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The modem should not need to be forwarded.
> 
> Check out this page, find your router, and follow the instructions, that simple:  http://portforward.com/



That site is telling me to forward my modem.....I can get everything to work right until I add the wireless router in.


----------



## Munki (Sep 28, 2010)

roast said:


> What OS are you running on the PC?
> You can alter the TCP/IP settings in Windows to allow you to set a static IP address. Is this what you mean?




I have already setup a static IP.  I'm just having problems getting my modem and router to play nice (I think).


EDIT
-----------
I may have found a solution, might be able to set my Cisco into AP mode and that would eliminate a lot of issues.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 28, 2010)

If you can disable NAT, firewall, dhcp on the wireless and let your modem/router do all of that, you'll be set. Because you show an internal IP on the modem, im guessing it does do NAT and routing. So just setup port forwarding on that and good to go.


----------



## Munki (Sep 29, 2010)

Problem fixed. I set my Cisco to do nothing more than be an access point. No DHCP, NAT, Firewall.


----------

